# Call To Action In NC - A Bill To Remove Religious Exemptions for Vaccinations!



## choochootwo (Oct 11, 2011)

Friends, this effects our family. Our son had multiple reactions to his DTap. HIB, and rotovirus vaccinations. It then became our personal religious conviction that our God ordained right to protect our son included halting his vaccintion schedule. Getting a medical waiver for vaccinations is impossible. This bill has the potential to hurt our family.

Legislative Alert - Not posted for a debate, but to inform parents whom this bill may affect.

A new bill "Enact Stricter Immunization Requirements," Senate Bill 346, was filed yesterday by Senators Terry Van Duyn, Jeff Tarte, Tamara Barringer, and Angela Bryant. This bill would eliminate the religious exemption for immunization requirements. It also requires all children receive a yearly flu shot. No word if the bill allows a parent to use a staggered vaccination schedule or requires the recommended schedule of 49 doses of 14 vaccines recommended by the CDC by the age of six. Nothing written in the bill that allows a parent to have blood titer testing done on their child to determine if vaccination is indeed needed. This bill also affects children schooled in a homeschool and a private school.

Tarte said," Among the world's major religions and sects, only "Christian Scientists and the Taliban" have taken official positions opposing vaccines. If you are not a Taliban member and oppose the removal of religious exemption for vaccinations in North Carolina, attached is a link with information for a meeting at the NC General Assembly's next week.

https://www.facebook.com/events/782604218513493/


----------

